# I thought this was a pro only site!



## RoBoTeq

What gives with having direct to the public HVAC sales advertisements? 








:furious:


----------



## Yuri

Nathan is working on a set of rules to stop that etc. Click on the red alert and report the guy.


----------



## hvaclover

RoBoTeq said:


> What gives with having direct to the public HVAC sales advertisements?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :furious:



Nathan will take care of it


----------



## RoBoTeq

I wasn't really worried. A similar thing occurred on another site when it started advertizing. Just wanted to bring it to someone's attention is all.


----------



## Nathan

Those ads are contextual through Google meaning they just pick up on keywords and display ads. I can add domains to our blog list as we go though.

Overall though I'm focused on keeping homeowners / non-pros from registering and posting... I haven't focused on the advertising at all. There are so many companies that advertise on Google it's hard to control. But once again the main thing is non-pros can't post.


----------



## RoBoTeq

Still, non-pros can see the site. So it isn't a good idea to have non-pros coming here for help and seeing where to buy HVAC equipment without having to have a pro involved:no:


----------



## beenthere

We'll just have to type our answers in code. :laughing:


----------



## beenthere

RoBoTeq said:


> Still, non-pros can see the site. So it isn't a good idea to have non-pros coming here for help and seeing where to buy HVAC equipment without having to have a pro involved:no:


 
Its sistered and advertised on a DIY site.

So that could be hard to do.


----------



## RoBoTeq

beenthere said:


> Its sistered and advertised on a DIY site.
> 
> So that could be hard to do.


Hmmm. I'm just a wholesale rep. It don't matter to me. As long as contractors can handle it.


----------



## Nathan

It wont be "advertised" on the DIY site for long. I just added a link in the HVAC section of DIYChatroom.com because I knew we had some pros there giving advise and I wanted to let them know. I tried to make it very clear that it was for pros only. I'll take that down soon.

Yes, the site is visable to the public but that's the nature of the internet. If you have a totally closed site it's almost impossible to grow a good site. 95% of people find these sites by doing a search in Google and stubling upon it. Also, even if someone did find a closed site it's hard to convince them to sign up if there is nothing for them to see. 

What we have on PlumbingZone.com and ContractorTalk.com is a private area for established members where they can ask sensative business questions. We usually let the first 10 people who reach 100 posts in, then move the requirement to 250 posts for a while... and finally move it to 500 posts. That way only established members can see the private discussions. We will do the same on this site.

I know it's a little different but we've been running other sites like this for years and it's worked well. I check every registration that comes in to make sure they are a pro. Most people are pretty honest but even if we do get one of two people signing up who don't belong we will show them the door quickly.


----------



## mo-flo

RoBoTeq said:


> Hmmm. I'm just a wholesale rep. It don't matter to me. As long as contractors can handle it.


reublic sales
I just accept it as coming with territory,don't like it.....but can't stop it,so....i deal with it.


----------



## RoBoTeq

Sounds like you've got this under control. Thanks for the info on how things work.


----------



## hvaclover

I Nominate Robo for membership committee!


----------



## RoBoTeq

hvaclover said:


> I Nominate Robo for membership committee!


Do I get to wear a bathing suit for the talent portion of this contest?


----------



## hvaclover

:blink:


----------



## beenthere

Only if Clover is the judge. LOL


----------



## hvaclover

Originally Posted by *hvaclover*  
_I Nominate Robo for membership committee!_ quote
RoBoTeq quote 
Do I get to wear a bathing suit for the talent portion of this contest? end quote

 





beenthere said:


> Only if Clover is the judge. LOL


----------



## evapman

AHHHHHHHHHHHH! My Eyes!!!


----------



## Nathan

Ugh... image removed. Why?


----------



## beenthere

Clover.

You could have used a pic that had atleast one woman in it. :laughing:


----------



## hvaclover

What pic?:shifty:


----------



## RoBoTeq

That was me during my Japanese phase.


----------



## RoBoTeq

Well, this is good to know;



> *Ductwork For Homeowners*
> Install All Your HVAC Ductwork BY Yourself, Flex, Boots, And More!
> www.audubonsupply.com


----------



## mechanicalDvr

RoBoTeq said:


> Well, this is good to know;


 
They probably could get a HO to do as good a job as most of the guys I have seen in NJ do.


----------



## RoBoTeq

mechanicalDvr said:


> They probably could get a HO to do as good a job as most of the guys I have seen in NJ do.


Real nice support for our trade. Is this how you promote our industry?


----------



## hvaclover

mechanicalDvr said:


> They probably could get a HO to do as good a job as most of the guys I have seen in NJ do.


New jersey?

Isn't that where the TOXIC AVANGER LIVES?


----------



## mechanicalDvr

hvaclover said:


> New jersey?
> 
> Isn't that where the TOXIC AVANGER LIVES?


Could be he moved here after he got alid off in Detroit. Man those assembly lines must be hard on the skin.


----------



## RoBoTeq

I thought everything in New Jersey was toxic:001_tongue:

Let's face it, New Jersey is basically the lowland swamp area where all of the disgusting stuff from New York and PA gets filtered through before going to the Ocean:yes:

http://ije.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/14/4/528



> ....children played baseball and rode bicycles for years on mounds of toxic waste, but state officials who knew of the danger did nothing to warn or protect them....


http://soil.environmental-expert.com/resultEachPressRelease.aspx?cid=4797&codi=17115&idpro...


----------



## mechanicalDvr

RoBoTeq said:


> I thought everything in New Jersey was toxic:001_tongue:
> 
> Let's face it, New Jersey is basically the lowland swamp area where all of the disgusting stuff from New York and PA gets filtered through before going to the Ocean:yes:
> 
> http://ije.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/14/4/528
> 
> 
> 
> http://soil.environmental-expert.com/resultEachPressRelease.aspx?cid=4797&codi=17115&idpro...


 
Although I'm not a big fan of the garden state I wouldn't call it a lowland swamp. Some of the southern part of the state maybe swampy but not the parts I frequent. I never get to the toxic areas either.


----------



## hvaclover

mechanicalDvr said:


> Although I'm not a big fan of the garden state I wouldn't call it a lowland swamp. Some of the southern part of the state maybe swampy but not the parts I frequent. I never get to the toxic areas either.


:yes:Uh-huh, sure:shifty:


----------



## RoBoTeq

mechanicalDvr said:


> Although I'm not a big fan of the garden state I wouldn't call it a lowland swamp. Some of the southern part of the state maybe swampy but not the parts I frequent. I never get to the toxic areas either.


I have many acquantences in NJ who I just love to harass about their state, so, take what I post about anyplace with a grain of salt.

You should hear how I refer to parts of Pennsyltucky, where I have resided since 2005

Let's face it though, the middle western part of NJ is just an extension of Philly, the northern part is a suburb of NY, the eastern shore area should belong to Sicily and the southern part will soon be under water due to global warming. 

I just hope the Jersey Devil doesn't figure out how to cross the Delaware River once he is driven from the pine swamp area


----------



## hvactech

you know your in Jersey when you step off the plane and take a good whiff of that refinery stench!


----------



## mechanicalDvr

hvactech said:


> you know your in Jersey when you step off the plane and take a good whiff of that refinery stench!


 
Next time fly into Atlantic City instead of Newark or Teterboro.


----------



## mechanicalDvr

RoBoTeq said:


> I have many acquantences in NJ who I just love to harass about their state, so, take what I post about anyplace with a grain of salt.
> 
> You should hear how I refer to parts of Pennsyltucky, where I have resided since 2005
> 
> Let's face it though, the middle western part of NJ is just an extension of Philly, the northern part is a suburb of NY, the eastern shore area should belong to Sicily and the southern part will soon be under water due to global warming.
> 
> I just hope the Jersey Devil doesn't figure out how to cross the Delaware River once he is driven from the pine swamp area


 
ANd what's wrong with Sicily?


----------



## hvaclover

mechanicalDvr said:


> ANd what's wrong with Sicily?



Nothing. They are just Posers trying to be Cretans:001_tongue:.


----------



## RoBoTeq

hvactech said:


> you know your in Jersey when you step off the plane and take a good whiff of that refinery stench!


I can't say much about that with the puke smell of the mushroom processing farms in Chester County and the natural fertilizer sprayed on fields in Lancaster County. The locals refer to this smell as "dairy air", and if you say those two words slurred together, that is what Lancaster County smells like during fertilizing seasons.:laughing:


----------



## Tony Pullen

I actually went to this site to do some price comparisons. I was intrested in their lowest price gaurantee----turns out they are about 600 bucks higher on a split rheem 4-ton hp than what I can buy it for. lowest my butt!


----------



## newtech

Tony Pullen said:


> I actually went to this site to do some price comparisons. I was intrested in their lowest price gaurantee----turns out they are about 600 bucks higher on a split rheem 4-ton hp than what I can buy it for. lowest my butt!


???????

See ya


----------

